# Recommend me a wheelbarrow please



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

As per the title I'm going to have to top up our shingle drive this year so will need a wheelbarrow. 

Are they all pretty much alike or is there anything specific I should look for 

Anty advice appreciated TIA

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Get one from a builders merchants rather than a garden centre, will be more sturdy.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Where ever you get it from, get one with a pneumatic tyre. Far easier to push than the cheapo ones with a solid tyre.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

get one that comes with a small boy to push it :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Go to builders merchant, one with proper tyre. Plastic body as well, much quieter than metal bodied one. Think mine was about 25quid 10yrs ago, still going strong.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As said above, try local builders merchants and pick one up.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Got a Hammerlin, French galvanised one. But twin wheel. I find it easier to push though got to be careful how you load it or the thing self-discharges in short order.

Pneumatic tyres are ok but can be punctured, you can replace with foam filled ones for not much money.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. Off to a builders merchant next week !

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Nothing to add - except that I love this forum. Where else can you ask for advice about a wheel barrow and get advice and not mocked  Makes me wish in had a garden 

Yes, I have been drinking


----------

